# Raleigh's first Conformation Class



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi, Raleigh is 9 weeks and last night started training for conformation. I am using a Junior Handler who does excellent with puppies because I'm about to have ankle replacement and want him to be ready to show at 6 months. He LOVED it and pranced around with his head up and a big smile the whole time . I've never seen him smile so much! Here he is with Kate, waiting to see the "judge".


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aww, he's so cute!
Great to hear he's doing so well and enjoying the training. 

Best of luck with your surgery, wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------

